# Frog coming off in one piece



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

My boy had his feet trimmed a week or so ago by a new farrier. Yesterday, I noticed his frog of his right front is falling off. I know frogs shed, but this is coming off in one big piece. It is 3/4 of the way off, I could rip it the rest of the way off. But I need to make sure this is normal first. Also, he is not lame yet. 

I attached pictures below. The first two are of my lifting up the frog. The third is of me not touching it.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Just leave it, or get the farrier to trim it off. Nothing to worry about


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Kayty said:


> Just leave it, or get the farrier to trim it off. Nothing to worry about


*Sigh of relief* Awesome thank you. When it comes off on its own, will it cause him to be sore?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Do not rip it off. That could and probably would damage healthy frog. If you are skilled with a hoof knife, you could _carefully _cut off the part that is already disconnected, but stay away from the healthy frog or anything you are unsure of. If you have never used a hoof knife, then wait for your farrier or someone that is experienced. Then ask for guidance from them for future like-situations.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

NorthernMama said:


> Do not rip it off. That could and probably would damage healthy frog. If you are skilled with a hoof knife, you could _carefully _cut off the part that is already disconnected, but stay away from the healthy frog or anything you are unsure of. If you have never used a hoof knife, then wait for your farrier or someone that is experienced. Then ask for guidance from them for future like-situations.


I will probably just let it take it's course and not mess with it. Not sure how much I trust my new farrier with something like this. Do you know how he might of disconnected it?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

If you can't trust your farrier to cut off that simple flap, get a new farrier. Actually, the pic you posted doesn't impress me much in the first place, but take that with a grain of salt since I don't know the history and you did not ask for a critique, therefore didn't provide critique quality pics.

It looks to me like it is just shedding. Yes, a large chunk, but I see a line where I think it ends and from time to time, this can happen. Again, without history it's hard to know, but sometimes big changes in the hoof can result in big shedding changes that were already on their way anyway. Personally, I don't let flaps like that hang about because I don't like them to get ripped off accidentally, but I have been trimming hooves for several years which makes quite a difference.

When is the farrier due to come out again? Maybe if he is in the area, he would be willing to detour just to cut that off for you... worth asking anyway.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

+1 on what NorthernMama said. It is freaky to have a big bit of the frog shed off, but it is normal, and the farrier ought to be able to deal with it no problem. My farrier would be willing to stop by the barn and shave it off so that it doesn't tear - he's a great farrier though. It wouldn't hurt to ask your farrier to deal with it (that is, if he'd not due out in the next week or so anyway). And, yeah, if you wouldn't trust the farrier with this, it means you need a new farrier.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Does your boy behave when you clean his feet? If so, get a hoof knife and cut it off. Don't cut into the frog, just cut the flap off.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Add me to the "I'm-not-impressed-with-the-trim" if that's only a week old.

It looks to me like all the farrier did was collect your money for nothing.

I'd get a new farrier, if that's at all possible.

I'm staying out the "what to do with the flap". Frogs do shed in big pieces and I know what I'd do but I've been trimming my horses for many years and know what's safe to cut and what isn't.

Please start looking for a new farrier or trimmer


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I cut (and yes occasionally pull) those things off all the time. I've never had one make a horse lame.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

As for the trim, sometimes less is more. I trim my own horse's feet and they look pretty much just like that (length wise). I have learned that to ride them barefoot successfully I need to leave a little more hoof than if I were applying shoes. 

So that length doesn't look excessive to me. Others might disagree. But to ride the horse barefoot sometimes you need to leave a little more hoof for a sound, comfortable horse, in my experience anyway.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have a small sharp knife, place the sharp edge underneath and cut upward. That way you wont cut into the new frog. Just remove that piece you can lift so dirt and bacteria don't collect in there.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the great advice guys! 

I called my farrier and he should be coming out soon to cut it for me. I'll have him teach me so I can do it myself next time. 

It's a barefoot trim and my horse has really thin soles. So i don't really let him cut any sole off.


----------

